# Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 Twin Bucklings! pics added



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

SOoooooo....This is my Promised Land Incredible Hunk doe. Excited to see her udder full! She has lost her plug and is gearing up!

How many you think? I think twins, maaaaayyyybe trips.


















The pics don't really do her justice, poor little thing is ALL belly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 140!*

Cute! I say twins too! Thinking PINK!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 140!*

I LOVE her name! She is really cute! 
I think trips but maybe twins.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 140!*

Shes huge for an FF!!! Triplets!

Cant wait to see these kiddos


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 140!*

Me either!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 140!*

Good luck!!! Thinking pink for you :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 140!*

Thank you!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 140!*

She's looking good! Very cute!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 in labor!!!!!*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 in labor!!!!!*

Thinking pink for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 in labor!!!!!*

I think theres 3 in there!!! Can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 in labor!!!!!*

Well.... that was noooo fun at all. Had to go fishing, babies were all sorts of tangled up. I had three feet coming at once two from one kid, and one from the other....managed to push everything around and get the first. Then had to go fish the second one out. eeeeesssshhhhh Glad I was home!!

Buckling #1








Buckling #2


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 Twin Bucklings! pics add*

Sorry it was rough :hug: but congrats on your two cute little bucklings!!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 Twin Bucklings! pics add*

theyr so adorable! Luckily our last prego looks like shes onlu going to have one


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 Twin Bucklings! pics add*

Congratulations! Very cute boys!... good job to both of you!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 Twin Bucklings! pics add*

Omg! The first one just screams Peter Cottontail to me lol

Congrats on the boys, sorry you had to take matters into your own hands, but everything turned out well   :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 Twin Bucklings! pics add*

Thanks ladies! :hi5: It was the first delivery like that I have had. So I'm pretty lucky. But that was just NERVE racking!!!!!! Don't want another one that's for SURE!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 Twin Bucklings! pics add*

I had one of those this year too... 2 hooves presented, one black and one white... pulled and pulled but they were 2 different kids. That re-arranging is NO fun! Again, good job!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 Twin Bucklings! pics add*

Congratulations :clap: They are adorable!! Glad they are all doing well.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Dragonfly IH Araya Hope day 145 Twin Bucklings! pics add*

Thankyou!! :greengrin:


----------

